
JavaScript Dates - bibyte
https://superjavascript.com/t/javascript-dates/
======
gwillz
I fully expected the 'use moment.js' part at the end. Javascript dates are
certainly unpleasant, but moment can be kind of a blunt instrument at times.

There's growing support behind Luxon, a sub-project of moment that may eve
become a full replacement. I've found it quite refreshing.

There's also date-fns which is designed with tree shaking in mind and people
seem to enjoy it.

Or if you're a Java native, JS-Joda emulates the same API as the java.time
libraries in Java 8.

Also +1 for GMT != UTC.

